# [SOLVED] Vista home Premium - dependency service or group failed to start



## Tiridhe (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi

System:
- Dell Inspiron 1525, 1Gb RAM, 
- Vista Home Premium

Error:
- Can connect to my router but not to the internet
- 'Dependency service or group failed to start' error
- cannot start DHCP or Diagnostic Policy Service in services, get 'Error 5: access is denied'

Have tried:
- checking for viruses and malware
- checked user account has admin permissions
- uninstalling n/w adapter

Am I going to have to backup data and restore the laptop to factory settings?

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks

Gavin


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Vista home Premium - dependency service or group failed to start*

Hi Gavin . . .

Go into System Services and make sure both are set to "Automatic" -
START | type *services.msc*

Scroll down, look for -
- DHCP
- Diagnostic Policy Service

2x-click change to "Automatic"; click on "Start"

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Tiridhe (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Vista home Premium - dependency service or group failed to start*

Hi 

Thanks for the suggestion, but I tried that.

Both those services were already set to 'automatic' but neither starts when the laptop is rebooted. When I manually try to start them I get 'Error 5: Access denied'

Thanks

Gavin


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Vista home Premium - dependency service or group failed to start*

Is Vista SP2 installed?

http://sysnative.com/0x1/Vista_SP_Prepwork.html

`


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Vista home Premium - dependency service or group failed to start*

Hi, go to start, all programs, accessories and right click on command prompt select "run as Administrator". At the prompt type:-



```
net localgroup Administrators /add networkservice
press enter then type:
net localgroup Administrators /add localservice
press enter then type:
exit
press enter and restart your computer
```


----------



## Tiridhe (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Vista home Premium - dependency service or group failed to start*

Wow...I'e worked in I.T for 25 years but rarely have I seen such an awkward problem overcome so quickly by some DOS commands.

Thank you all who contributed, but particularly jenae.

Just for interest, what is likely to cause such a problem? A duff MS security update??

Many thanks again

Gavin


----------



## Sneijderan (Aug 5, 2010)

*Re: Vista home Premium - dependency service or group failed to start*



jenae said:


> Hi, go to start, all programs, accessories and right click on command prompt select "run as Administrator". At the prompt type:-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jenae, I have to say I havent seen much of this fix before myself, do we know what exactly it does? (Just for future reference)


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Vista home Premium - dependency service or group failed to start*

Hi, it is a workaround and it should be appreciated that these services are not normally allowed admin access. What is the cause? A number of variables could apply. I discovered this back when we were Beta testing Vista and WRP (windows resource protection) was giving us trouble. When we examined the C:\windows\system32\config folder we discovered the registry hive RPC (remote procedure Call under "SYSTEM" had altered the classes root services entry. It read "localservice" instead of NT Authority\Network service. Now you can use GPEDIT to add this, however it is only available in Business and Ultimate versions so we came up with this for ALL versions. You can undo this by:-

net localgroup administrators "local service" /delete
net localgroup administrators "network service" /delete

A windows update may be a cause, registry cleaners are another cause of this problem.


----------

